# Product Photography with multiple reflective surfaces, food bags, pouches



## chazpacific (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks again for any input. I would like to know if anyone has any tips or tricks to shoot great product photos of items that have multiple reflective contours. Like Stand up pouches, or things like bags of chips where once the product has been filled inside there are different points of reflection. Funny enough there are a million videos online teaching tips and tricks to photograph shiny products with an overall contour like teapots, silverware, globes etc, but nothing on these type of items.

My company has recently purchased equipment to use in-house for our different photography needs as we start our business. (shooting table, reflectors, different white backgrounds (shiny hard white/clear plastics and Muslin backs.) soft boxes with removable diffusers.... your basic setup. To get an idea of what I mean our website is petbrandfoods dot com. there on the first slider you will get a good idea of the products we are trying to shoot as we completely launch in march.

If there is different equipment we need please let me know as we are just trying to have the ability to quickly process our photography needs. If anyone has any input on how to achieve this please feel free to chime in.

Thank You! and All the best,

Charlie


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Feb 7, 2014)

The book light sciene and magic is your best source of info.

I think you might consider using a technic called Cross polarization.


----------



## davisphotos (Feb 19, 2014)

Double diffusion will be a large help here, as will careful positioning of the lights to reduce the reflections in the first place. With double diffusion, you start with a diffused light source, like a softbox, and then put a second layer of diffusion close to the subject. I have a couple scrims I use for this purpose, and it gives you nice specular highlights.


----------



## Roger3006 (Feb 20, 2014)

I face the same problem photographing firearms.


----------

